# Stock for 22-250 Rem 700



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am going to get this rifle in the next couple days but it was the previous owners bench gun and has 8# of lead in the fore end and butt stock. I want to use this rifle for vermin and need a new stock. Any suggestions? Leaning towards synthetic.... 8)


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

H-S if you can afford it.
Bell and Carlson Medalists are okay, but i wouldn't reccomend the regular Bell and Carlson.
If you like laminates: I had great luck with a Boyds I bought from their E-bay store, it was a second and dirt cheap. read here if you want: http://www.noslerreloading.com/phpBB2/v ... sc&start=0

Make sure you get all of the magazine parts. Alot of bench guns are converted to single shots and delete some parts that you'll need.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link. This gun is still originally functioning. Just has added weight.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

this one's cool
http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/ROSS-FT-R ... 065-ft.htm


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

chet said:


> this one's cool
> http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/ROSS-FT-R ... 065-ft.htm


Nice. One more question, i know it is glass bedded and something else(pillar). How does this affect changing the stock out? I really don't want to drill out 8# of lead.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

The gun will pull out of the stock no problem, do drilling required. You'll see the lead in the forearm once the barreled action is removed. Tell me about the barrel? length? contour? A bench gun like that could have 50 pounds of bull barrel 32" long


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have only looked at it once and for just a few seconds. I "won" it for helping a friend get a few mason jobs. I will post pics of it and all the details when it reaches my hands.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it a repeater or single shot?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My cousin bought one of the Boyds Laminated Thumbhole Light Weights (Ross). I want one real bad. But I'm a lefty shooting a right hand bolt. They said they would let me know when they do a run of the lefty stocks. :O•-: Very nice looking and he loves the feel.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Loke said:


> Is it a repeater or single shot?


Bolt gun with a 5 shot cap(pretty sure it is 5 anyway)


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a factory stock for a rem 700 adl ..I will give it away free but I will not deliver.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I found a Remington 700 for sale once. It was a single shot. Turns out that the single shot Remington 700s are really 40XBs and are alot more expensive than the regular M700s. I wish I had bought that gun.........


----------

